# Quintess announces Cielos Palmillas Enclave



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 17, 2007)

> Los Cabos, Mexico
> Quintess, The Leading Residences of the World continues to honor its commitment to offering you the finest properties in the most coveted destinations on earth with the addition of Cielos Palmillas, the Club’s first ‘resort within a resort’ Quintess, LRW enclave. The new villas are located in the Club’s private enclave within the legendary Palmilla Resort and provide expanded services and amenities. This $50 million development is a milestone for Quintess, LRW and represents the first of many developments of this kind for our most popular destinations. Explore and indulge in Cielos Palmillas, an amazing experience of luxury living in Los Cabos, Mexico.
> 
> The Cielos Palmillas Villas
> ...



$50MM / $4MM = ~12 villas ?

so its not quite a completely self-contained resort like ER's Poro Poro, but more like the next ER enclave in Case's huge upcoming Costa Rica development. 



> We continue to offer all new Members a 100 percent deposit return policy within the first year to ensure that Quintess, LRW is the right fit for our Members and their families.


----------

